# help,my fruitless mulberry has a disease,



## maximo (Apr 2, 2010)

my tree has a fungus which has traveled up through the cambium layer. Can anyone give me any info on what type of fungus it may be, and how to get ride of ,or control it? It is white and hard. anywhere that branches divide the fungus takes hold in the crook. any info would be greatly appreciated
thank you in advance!


----------



## treeseer (Apr 2, 2010)

Please post a picture so we can help.


----------



## maximo (Apr 2, 2010)

*help with fruitless mulberry*

i'll get you some photos a.s.a.p 
thanx


----------

